# Flowers



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't see 'em.

Keith


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

*Oops*

I forgot to add the link...here it is. I also added a pic of the blackberries starting to bloom and one of a blacksnake I almost stepped on. Blacksnake or not, it scared the *!~! outta me at first.
http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t266/printer88/Flowers and plants/
Tom


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

The first yellow flower is creeping buttercup (Ranunculus repens).

Ranunculus is latin for 'little frog' because it groes in moist areas. repens means creeping. 

The daisy one is Groundsel (Senecio vulgaris). It is in the daisy family.

Senecio is latin for 'old man' refering to the white hairs on the leaves and stem. vulgaris means 'common'.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

You know your flowers Walliebee 

I recognized the buttercup, but here in Maine they don't creep.

Nice snake.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Walliebee. George is right you really know your stuff!
Tom


----------

